# 6D viewfinder too big ?



## hugoleveille (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi

New to this forum 

I just got my new canon 6d and I simply love it. Before, I had the canon XSi. One thing that I noticed is that when I look in the 6d viewfinder, it is very big. It nearly impossible to see it all. With the XSI, the visible square was smaller and I could easily see the image I was going to take. But with the 6d, I cant see the edges all at once. I have to move my head a bit from left t right to see it all. And if I waer my glasses, its even worst since my eyes are a bit farther. 

Is is due to the full frame sensor? Anyone else noticed this ?


----------



## insanitybeard (Apr 23, 2013)

It certainly is due to the larger full frame sensor (and consequently larger mirror, prism etc).... An unusual complaint that the viewfinder is too big though, usually the reverse is true.... My partner has an old EOS400D and compared to my 7D, the viewfinder is tiny! I much prefer the 7D's larger viewfinder for focussing and composition. Bigger is better as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Aaron78 (Apr 23, 2013)

hugoleveille said:


> Hi
> 
> New to this forum
> 
> ...



I'm sure you get over it quickly, once you see the leap you've made in image quality from your old camera. I own a 7D and had a 5D II for about 6 months, and you could notice the size difference through the viewfinder, but it was never a problem. Looking back at my old files thoug, the 5D II's IQ blows the 7D out of the water in every regard. Enjoy your new camera


----------



## Fleetie (Apr 23, 2013)

Even the 5D3's viewfinder image is small compared to old-style film SLRs' viewfinder images.

My Olympus OM2SP's viewfinder image is much larger. I wish the 5D3's image were that size!

I think the OM2SP's image magnification is about 1.0X, whereas the 5D3's is quite a lot less than that.

But the 5D3 has to fit other things like digital readouts underneath the image; maybe that's why they made the actual image area smaller.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 23, 2013)

You make a valid point. In the halicon days of 35mm SLRs the true pro cameras had smaller viewfinders than the other little gems that were produced in those days. Cameras such as the Olympus OM1 and Pentax MX had _much_ larger viewfinders than any of today's DSLRs. 

It is easier to follow fast sport when you can clearly see the whole picture. 

You can fit a Canon eyepiece extender to your 6D which will give more 'eye point' and make the viewfinder smaller. They are quite cheap. I use them on my FF cameras for sport.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 23, 2013)

Eye relief can make a big difference in perceived visibility thru the viewfinder. The Pro models have more eye relief, which is great for those who wear glasses or just don't want to have to press their eye so tightly against the camera.

Maybe they should call it nose relief. Thats the purpose of the eye piece extenders.
I have several old film SLRs, I'll compare them with my 5D MK III. OM-1, OM-2, FM, Elan 7e, SRT 101, Pentax, Nikon F, and several more.


----------



## Skirball (Apr 23, 2013)

I also have issue with the 6D's lack of noise at higher ISOs.


----------



## BrettS (Apr 24, 2013)

Skirball said:


> I also have issue with the 6D's lack of noise at higher ISOs.



+1 ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Apr 24, 2013)

First time I've ever heard anybody complain about a viewfinder being too big.

But, as others have suggested, it may be that the problem is the eye relief. I can't be bothered to compare the specs, but I wouldn't be surprised if the 6D has a comparatively close eye relief, meaning you have to mash your nose against the camera to get your eye close enough to see everything.

What I personally really want is the viewfinder from my parents's Pentax ME-Super on my 5DIII. Such an awesome viewfinder! Why, oh why, are we stuck with these small, dim, flat viewfinders these days? And let's not forget the wonderfulness of the split microprism...so much superior to a flashing red dot it's not even funny.

Ah, well...at least we _do_ have live view, which more than makes up for it when shooting things that don't move.

b&


----------



## BrettS (Apr 24, 2013)

TrumpetPower! said:


> But, as others have suggested, it may be that the problem is the eye relief.



I used a EP-EX15 Eyepiece Extender on my 30D, and it transferred handily to my 6D. Just seems a bit more comfortable.


----------



## hgraf (Apr 24, 2013)

It's funny, the reason I ended up with Canon was this exact reason.

When I was in the market for.my first DSLR the choices were a Canon XS, a Sony (I think it was the a230 or a330?), an Olympus and a Nikon.

The only two cameras that I could see the whole "square" was the Canon and the Nikon. Both the Sony's and the Olympus had me moving my head around to see all four corners.

I do wear glasses, but I wear then really close to my face, and couldn't believe this issue existed. Most sales people were also surprised, but confirmed my results.

I ended up with the XS, it was slightly cheaper them the Nikon and I liked the interface a little more.

I recently tested several cheaper DSLRs and a few still had that issue. Again the Canon and Nikon's seemed to not have the problem at all, whole the Sony's I tried were better then before, but I still found that to see say the meter I had to shift my head a bit. 

Very surprising. TTYL


----------



## bholliman (Apr 24, 2013)

I prefer the larger, brighter viewfinder on the 6D and 7D compared with the smaller, dim viewfinder on the T2i Rebel I started with. But, to each his (or her) own. As others have suggested, an eyepiece extender may help.


----------



## pwp (Apr 24, 2013)

A best forgotten distant memory is peering down the tunnel that was the 20D viewfinder. 
For composition and analysis, bigger is better. You'll get used to it and wonder why you ever made this post.

-PW


----------



## sandymandy (Apr 24, 2013)

far sighted ?


----------



## sleepnever (Apr 24, 2013)

Interesting. Never seen that complaint. I couldn't wait to go from my Rebel T2i's viewfinder to the 5D3's. It'd be hard to go back.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 24, 2013)

If you think 97% Viewfinder Coverage in 6D is too big, wait until you shoot with 5D III @ 100%


----------



## emko (Apr 24, 2013)

going from 550d to 5D3 i noticed right away how awesome the view is never did i say that its to big. When i look in the 550d now it feels like a toy way to small i don't even know how i used it before.


----------



## nWmR12 (Apr 24, 2013)

I know what you are talking about at least when wearing glasses. I just happened to not notice it probably since I got used to it with my 5Dc. Just actually checked I don't have the eyepiece on the 5Dc and it is way easier to see the entire frame then with it on. I was comparing it to my 5DmkIII which has the eye piece also took that off...same conclusion I can see the edges. Still I prefer to use the larger VF then the smaller ones now...one of the reasons why I don't have a rebel anymore.


----------



## learncanon (Apr 24, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> If you think 97% Viewfinder Coverage in 6D is too big, wait until you shoot with 5D III @ 100%



this is a common misconception.


----------



## pliiats (Apr 24, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is much difference in viewfinder size or brightness when going from a 450D(XSi) to 60D? 

I know it means going from pentamirror to pentaprism but how much does that mean in real life?


----------



## Aputure (Apr 24, 2013)

You might be the first person to ever lodge this complaint. Your viewfinder can never be too big! Even old film cameras often blow current FF's out of the water with better finders. If there's anything to complain about, its that the text/info in the viewfinder of FF cameras is smaller than APS-C cameras. But a bigger, brighter tunnel in which to compose your photos is always better. Spend a month with your 6D and then try going back to a smaller finder! They are truly tiny...


----------



## DArora (Apr 24, 2013)

learncanon said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > If you think 97% Viewfinder Coverage in 6D is too big, wait until you shoot with 5D III @ 100%
> ...


No, it's not. At 0.71x magnification 100% coverage viewfinder will be bigger than 97% coverage viewfinder. 6D and 5D3 both has 0.71x magnification viewfinders. APS-C cameras have smaller magnification, 7D, for example, has 0.63x, 50D has 0.59x.


----------



## Mantanuska (Apr 24, 2013)

Take off your glasses and use the diopter, perhaps?


----------



## insanitybeard (Apr 24, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> You make a valid point. In the halicon days of 35mm SLRs the true pro cameras had smaller viewfinders than the other little gems that were produced in those days. Cameras such as the Olympus OM1 and Pentax MX had _much_ larger viewfinders than any of today's DSLRs.



Pentax MX- my first proper camera! 'Lent' to me by my Dad with a 1.7 50mm M series prime to get started.....
Great camera, batteries only needed for the meter, and a massive viewfinder like you say!


----------



## insanitybeard (Apr 24, 2013)

DArora said:


> No, it's not. At 0.71x magnification 100% coverage viewfinder will be bigger than 97% coverage viewfinder. 6D and 5D3 both has 0.71x magnification viewfinders. APS-C cameras have smaller magnification, 7D, for example, has 0.63x, 50D has 0.59x.



The specs I read (Canon's own 7D brochure) say the 7D viewfinder is 1x magnification and 100% coverage.
Or do you mean that the 7D viewfinder is only 0.63x the size of the 5D/6D?


----------



## learncanon (Apr 24, 2013)

DArora said:


> learncanon said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



we are talking abt 97 vs 100. yes, on paper is it bigger. but in real life, can you even notice that 3%? putting the 3% vf crop aside. he made it seems like that the 3% size difference is going to blow OP away. this is a misconception in this sense.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Apr 24, 2013)

BrettS said:


> Skirball said:
> 
> 
> > I also have issue with the 6D's lack of noise at higher ISOs.
> ...



LOL


----------



## Fleetie (Apr 24, 2013)

insanitybeard said:


> DArora said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's not. At 0.71x magnification 100% coverage viewfinder will be bigger than 97% coverage viewfinder. 6D and 5D3 both has 0.71x magnification viewfinders. APS-C cameras have smaller magnification, 7D, for example, has 0.63x, 50D has 0.59x.
> ...


Yes, the 7D's magnification is either 1 or very close to it. You can put a 50mm lens on it and things look pretty much exactly the same size as they do through your other eye; in fact you can still have proper binocular vision with 1 eye looking through the finder and the other not.

That is definitely not the case with the 5D; its magnification is far lower.

As I say, my film camera does have 1x magnification, and is still (obviously) full-frame, so its viewfinder size is enormous compared to that of the 5D.


----------



## Skirball (Apr 24, 2013)

Fleetie said:


> insanitybeard said:
> 
> 
> > DArora said:
> ...



That's because the 7D is a crop sensor, and the magnification spec was calculated using the same 50mm lens as was used when calculating the FF 5D.


----------



## Skirball (Apr 24, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> If you think 97% Viewfinder Coverage in 6D is too big, wait until you shoot with 5D III @ 100%



The OP is talking about the size of the image in the viewfinder, it has nothing to do with coverage.


----------



## J.R. (Apr 24, 2013)

Skirball said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > If you think 97% Viewfinder Coverage in 6D is too big, wait until you shoot with 5D III @ 100%
> ...



+1 ... The difference in the size of the viewfinder between a 5D3 and a 6D is imperceptible


----------



## bereninga (Apr 24, 2013)

Fleetie said:


> Yes, the 7D's magnification is either 1 or very close to it. You can put a 50mm lens on it and things look pretty much exactly the same size as they do through your other eye; in fact you can still have proper binocular vision with 1 eye looking through the finder and the other not.



All I can picture is how ridiculous someone would look walking around w/ one eye looking thru the VF and the other not... snapping photos. ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 24, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Skirball said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



I know...it was a joke since the OP mentioned 6D with 97% is too big ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 24, 2013)

learncanon said:


> DArora said:
> 
> 
> > learncanon said:
> ...



So...it's bigger


----------

